
UK cyber security officials report Huawei’s security practices are a mess - gvand
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/03/uk-cyber-security-officials-report-huaweis-security-practices-are-a-mess/
======
gvand
Not completely unexpected, but i'd like to see the same evaluation performed
on other vendors, my guess is that the result would not be substantially
different.

The "process" for handling vulnerabilities once they are discovered would
probably be better, but i doubt the same would be true for the coding
practices. These vendors have too many products and seldom each one goes its
own way in regard to software.

See:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19507225](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19507225)

